
Trolls try and trick people into drilling huge holes in their new iphones - neverminder
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/iphone-7-headphone-hoax-sees-trolls-try-and-trick-people-into-drilling-huge-holes-in-their-new-a7330921.html
======
dexwiz
If you did this, you were the same person who put sugar in the gas tank to
improve you MPG, because Same down the street told you to.

The only evidence of people drilling holes they present is comments on
Youtube. Have you ever read Youtube comments? Sounds like the only people
getting trolled here are the authors.

------
damaru
It's not trolling, people are just really stupid.

